# This green tea drink works



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

Drinking plenty of green tea with no sugar helps with Anxiety, it can cure it for days if you feel your mind is absolutely gone, I tried it, and it worked, your mind will discard any delusional existential scary thoughts, because it has antioxidants inside it, some helpful herbs. What I want to know though, what vitamins with similar stuff init can I buy that has what green tea has? Green tea made me feel carefree like I was 16, my anxiety was gone, I had clarity, my ambitious mindset was back, but it wear off, I want this anxiety gone forever, because it causes my mind to become craze. I advise other people to try GREEN TEA WITH NO SUGAR IF YOU IN DESPERATE NEED, AND YOU DON'T LIKE PILLS :sad:


----------

